
Slack Needs to Die in a Fire: Replace Channels with Threads - teejayvanslyke
http://www.guilded.co/blog/2016/08/24/replace-slack-channels-with-threads.html
======
dglass
"But we'd probably end up discussing it in the same channel where once we were
talking about the hot new restaurant down the street or posting pictures of
cool explosions."

If you're talking about production bugs and restaurants and explosions in the
same slack channel then the problem is not with slack, it's with the teams
communication style.

We have #general and #random channels for these exact conversions. Why can't
you create a #restaurants or #explosions channel? Hell, we even have a #giphy
channel that is reserved for all gifs. This helps us keep cat gifs out of our
important conversions. All of our development communication happens in
#engineering or #frontend. We don't experience the problems the author is
ranting about at all.

Regarding threads: what happens when the site goes down and suddenly 5
different engineers create a thread about it. Now you have 5 different
conversations trying to debug what just went wrong. Do you merge the threads?
What happens if you need to split a thread into two conversations? I get that
threads are good in certain contexts, but to me it's just more complexity
switching between multiple threads.

It's not the tool that's broken. It sounds like the author needs to
communicate to others that certain conversations are meant for certain
channels, and they need to enforce that rule when it doesn't happen.

------
dexwiz
I think Salesforce Chatter is a good implementation of this. Basically any
object in Salesforce (cases, contacts, any custom object like bug reports) has
a chatter feed attached to it where people can post and reply. Its got
functional @mentions and file attachment. There are also generic Group feeds
for communication with a group of people not relating to a specific object.

However, it's more of a comment thread than a real time chat application. You
have to refresh the page to see new updates. Also since there is no where to
"hang out," it's hard to talk to someone directly. Sometimes you post and have
to @mention three of four groups to find someone to respond.

------
smb06
Happens in our dev channel all the time. Optional threading of a new
conversation in an existing channel would be really helpful.

